# When People Are Tipping Who cares about 5 Stars?



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ratings are used to shame drivers, tips reward them. It's impossible that Travis still has 5 stars after all these years & if he was an "Average Joe", he would welcome tips. I try not to let the ratings bother me but they do whereas tips make me feel great!


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*And your point ?*


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lyft counts only your last 100 rated trips, uber your let 500 rated trips. 

It's possible to be 5☆ 

If you have 499 5s and one 4 or 3 you'd still be a 5 on Uber. It is highly unlikely to keep a 5 but it is mathematically possible.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

Ratings are in place to weed out bad customer service from people Uber has never met. They trust the customer rating system to work like HR for them. It works statistically but the problem is good drivers also get screwed in the process because the system itself isn't fair to good drivers.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ubernic said:


> Ratings are in place to weed out bad customer service from people Uber has never met. They trust the customer rating system to work like HR for them. It works statistically but the problem is good drivers also get screwed in the process because the system itself isn't fair to good drivers.


Uber is a data driven company, statistically if it works, then it works.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Lyft counts only your last 100 rated trips, uber your let 500 rated trips.
> 
> It's possible to be 5☆
> 
> If you have 499 5s and one 4 or 3 you'd still be a 5 on Uber. It is highly unlikely to keep a 5 but it is mathematically possible.


They won't do this but I think they should toss out one of your best ratings & one of your worst ratings each pay period. Let's call it the "Fair Ratings System".


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sharkb8 said:


> They won't do this but I think they should toss out one of your best ratings & one of your worst ratings each pay period. Let's call it the "Fair Ratings System".


When you have under 100 ish rides your rating will fluctuate .. don't stress it. My overall rating last week was 4.58. 42 rated trips. I dropped .01 and it's already back up.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

I dropped .03 last week, no idea why.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

andE="Sharkb8, post: 1340868, member: 62909"]Ratings are used to shame drivers, not reward them. It's impossible that Travis still has 5 stars after all these years. That's one of my points. My Uber rating has declined to 4.90 in 20 months. With Lyft, I had more then 100 straight 5 stars before I got hit. I've slowly dropped to a 4.94 in about 7-8 months, never to be a mythical 5 star again. I try not to let it bother me but it just does.[/QUOTE]

*I feel your frustration, early on I felt the same way. At this point I don't drive for the ratings, nor should anyone else.
As far as Travis retaining a five stat rating, I highly doubt that. Let's be realistic, if Travis wants five stars he can have his driver and Passenger app. reset any time he want's, all he has to do is tell his employees to adjust his rating to five stars. I'm sure and willing to bet his rating has been adjusted a number of times already.
Your current Uber and Lyft ratings are nothing to complain about, a 4.90 and 4.94 are very respectable ratings, you should be comfortable knowing those ratings are well above the average driver. As you know some passengers give less than five star ratings for a number of reasons, most of which make no sense to us, only to them.*


----------



## Sarituro (May 24, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> Ratings are in place to weed out bad customer service from people Uber has never met. They trust the customer rating system to work like HR for them. It works statistically but the problem is good drivers also get screwed in the process because the system itself isn't fair to good drivers.


Rating systems which are not based on a uniform set of criteria used by all raters to assign values is NOT statistically valid - that is the flaw with the 5-star rating system just based on people's opinions. Worse yet is the averaging of driver's averages - not statistically valid.


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

In the past two weeks I've been getting great tips! Something has changed with riders & I think it's the negative press about Uber. I'm even getting cash tips on Lyft!


----------



## RusefSandi (Aug 16, 2016)

very nice


----------

